# schuppenfragment von todesschwinge.... wo gibts die ?



## poTTo (11. Dezember 2010)

Also zum weiterskillen suche ich "schuppenfragment von todesschwinge" lauta Database beim Händler zu kaufen und laut Comment ein Bug!. Im AH liegen die bei 800Gold... also gibts die ja doch irgendwo... aber wo ?

Brauch die halt zum weiterskillen !


----------



## Crush351 (11. Dezember 2010)

poTTo schrieb:


> Also zum weiterskillen suche ich "schuppenfragment von todesschwinge" lauta Database beim Händler zu kaufen und laut Comment ein Bug!. Im AH liegen die bei 800Gold... also gibts die ja doch irgendwo... aber wo ?
> 
> Brauch die halt zum weiterskillen !



1) Ein Gm fragen 
2) http://wowdata.buffe...=62323#comments Kommentar: Gibts zurzeit nicht im Spiel.


----------



## poTTo (11. Dezember 2010)

Sauber Crush, geile Antwort. Ob ich wohl tatsächich zu blöde zum Lesen bin........nein. Das Comment kenn ich bereits, hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Also ma ne Runde Nachdenken bevor man postet. 

Die Dinger gibts ja im AH, daher müssen die ja irgendwo her sein, und das interessiert mich!


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (11. Dezember 2010)

Gibts beim Inschriften Händler zumindest paar mal gesehen da. Aber immer nur 3-4.


----------



## Ångela (11. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es schon im Spiel, ist nur nicht kaufbar, aber ich hab z. B. bei meinem Insi vorab einige gebunkert, genauso wie "Poliertes Horn".

Normal gab es sie beim Inschriftenbedarf, aber momentan ist da nix.


----------



## poTTo (12. Dezember 2010)

Konnte beim Händler heute Nacht doch einige andere kaufen, der hatte alles da bis auf die Schuppenfragmente.


----------



## dannyl2912 (14. Dezember 2010)

war mit meinem Main in Hochstade questen, hab da den Händler für meinen Inschrifti mal geplündert, der hat halt maximal 4 von jedem vorrätig, wenn da jemand schneller war muss man halt auf Nachschub warten, ist bei anderen Händler auch nicht anders


----------



## Osari (18. Dezember 2010)

Kann man die nur als Inschriftenkundiger sehen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Dezember 2010)

nein eben nicht, das war das problem


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. Januar 2012)

Als Schurke bekomme ich die Schuppen und Kiefer ab und an aus Plunderkisten, ich verkaufe die atm lieber für gutes Gold und Skille über die Dokumente 1 Punkte pro Tag oder Dunkelmond 5 Punkte.


----------

